# Fs: beamswork led fixture 48"-54"



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Recently bought a BeamsWork Freshwater Bright LED Light for my tank and I've gone another route with my lighting.

If you've seen my thread not he equipment forum a few weeks ago, you'd know I was in the market for a light fixture.

I originally wanted one fixture to fit my 72" tank.
This beamswork was an impulse buy to se if I can somehow mount it. 
Then one day I stumbled into King Eds and was offered a used 72" fixture that I couldn't pass out on.

Needless to say, I don't have any use this anymore.

Never even been opened from the box since it came after I had already bought the King Ed fixture.

So I'd like what I paid for the fixture, which is $130firm.

If you're seriously interested in it, we can open it up to make sure it works before u buy, but with cash in hand.
I WILL NOT open the box just to let u see how bright it is for the sake of checking it out.

Description
Fixture Size: 48.00" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
LED Count: 174
900 Lumens
Super energy efficient .06 watt LEDs
162x 10,000K LEDs
12x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Use 11 watts

Features:
Slim and contemporary light design
2x on/off function for day and night use
Extend up to 52" in length with bracket installed
Splash guard

$130 firm


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Would really like to get rid of this and not see it in my livingroom as a huge impulse buy. 
I'll take offers close to my asking price. 
Rather have someone put this to use and enjoy it.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to confirm this is the freshwater not reef right?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes. Freshwater version. 

Has 174 LEDs. So there's many small ones vs the fewer led fixtures. 
People say that the ones with fewer LEDs give off more of a spot light effect(?)


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Still available!


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

post a picture!


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Picture posted.
I have yet to open it since I really don't need it. But I will open it to test out with the buyer with cash in hand.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

$120 firm. My loss is your gain for a brand new led fixture


----------



## XXXJAYXXX (Apr 6, 2013)

73.99 + 8.99 shipping for a brand new one on Amazon... Good luck my friend!


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

I will offer $70 for it


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

NODES said:


> I will offer $70 for it


Think you're better off buying off Amazon


----------



## kpsaila (Jul 28, 2013)

Is this the one you're selling? 
Amazon.com: BeamsWork 48"-52" Single Bright Power LED Aquarium Light Fixture 800: Pet Supplies


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

kpsaila said:


> Is this the one you're selling?
> Amazon.com: BeamsWork 48"-52" Single Bright Power LED Aquarium Light Fixture 800: Pet Supplies


Similar. Mine is 10,000k. That one is 6500k.
I think the one that I have, the LEDs look like they're placed differently.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

This is the light, I believe

LED Aquarium Lighting Freshwater Bright


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

kacairns said:


> This is the light, I believe
> 
> LED Aquarium Lighting Freshwater Bright


That's the one I think


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not going to comment on the price but I'll say that I have the 30" model over my 20gal long and get fantastic growth with diy co2


----------

